# Adanac Poodles



## Dapper (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello poodle lovers.  I've used the forum search and there doesn't seem to have been much discussion about this breeder. Does anyone have any information about them?

This is the website: www.adanacpoodles.com

I've been e-mailing her and so far I like her, but I would love to know if any of you see any red flags on her website. I'm going to be meeting her dogs in a few weeks to check out their temperaments and health testing.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know her but I like her name ! Very creative...

i don't see any red flags, she seems to be doing all the right things. And the one or two dogs I could see were gorgeous.

Since she does agility with her dogs, her lines might be too high energy for my taste but that's not even a fault. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Dapper (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for checking through her site, Dechi. I really appreciate it!  I was looking for a buddy to do agility with so that sounds great for me.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She sounds great, Dapper! Good luck


----------



## Dapper (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks, zooeysmom! I'm both excited and nervous. It's a great feeling.


----------



## Dapper (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey there friends. I felt like I should update for anyone else looking at Adanac Poodles. Things weren't adding up/ making sense in the e-mails I had with her so I decided not to risk it. I'd rather wait for a puppy from a breeder I'm 100% confident in even if I could've gotten a poodle faster through her. I'm new to all this so maybe I judged it poorly, but I'm happy with my decision.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Dapper said:


> Hey there friends. I felt like I should update for anyone else looking at Adanac Poodles. Things weren't adding up/ making sense in the e-mails I had with her so I decided not to risk it. I'd rather wait for a puppy from a breeder I'm 100% confident in even if I could've gotten a poodle faster through her. I'm new to all this so maybe I judged it poorly, but I'm happy with my decision.


I see you are in Ontario. Have you checked with Cherie Perks/Arreau Poodles? She has beautiful home-raised reds and apricots, and she is a member here.
https://redstandardpoodles.net/


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dapper said:


> Hey there friends. I felt like I should update for anyone else looking at Adanac Poodles. Things weren't adding up/ making sense in the e-mails I had with her so I decided not to risk it. I'd rather wait for a puppy from a breeder I'm 100% confident in even if I could've gotten a poodle faster through her. I'm new to all this so maybe I judged it poorly, but I'm happy with my decision.


I am impressed with you for going with your gut! You need to be 100% sure and if you're not, there are other fish in the sea. Cherie knows mini breeders and I'm sure she could put you in touch. Keep us posted


----------



## Dapper (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey, thanks for the suggestion you two.  I actually decided to go with Duenna Poodles who I learned is a friend of Cherie's. I got a chance to meet her poodles, all the health testing was shown, and she answered all my questions. Surprisingly none of the other breeders actually let me visit to see their poodles. Some actually stopped replying to my e-mails completely when I suggested it. Is it rude to ask to come visit? Duenna also helped me find a good trainer that does puppy classes and gave me information on crate size, food options, etc. I feel like she will be there to support me after I get a puppy from her, which isn't something I felt with the others.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Dapper said:


> Hey, thanks for the suggestion you two.  I actually decided to go with Duenna Poodles who I learned is a friend of Cherie's. I got a chance to meet her poodles, all the health testing was shown, and she answered all my questions. Surprisingly none of the other breeders actually let me visit to see their poodles. Some actually stopped replying to my e-mails completely when I suggested it. Is it rude to ask to come visit? Duenna also helped me find a good trainer that does puppy classes and gave me information on crate size, food options, etc. I feel like she will be there to support me after I get a puppy from her, which isn't something I felt with the others.


Congratulations! I am surprised to hear that some of the other breeders would not allow a visit. That is a huge red flag in my book. There is no way that I would buy a dog without visiting first. Makes you wonder what they are hiding.


----------



## Dapper (Aug 31, 2017)

peppersb said:


> Congratulations! I am surprised to hear that breeders would not allow a visit. That is a huge red flag in my book. There is no way that I would buy a dog without visiting first. Makes you wonder what they are hiding.


Yeah, it was strange. I read through all the poodleforum topics on puppy buying and thought that meeting the parents was a big part of it. One of them even had a puppy meet-and-greet rather than meeting the parents.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Dapper said:


> Hey, thanks for the suggestion you two.  I actually decided to go with Duenna Poodles who I learned is a friend of Cherie's. I got a chance to meet her poodles, all the health testing was shown, and she answered all my questions. Surprisingly none of the other breeders actually let me visit to see their poodles. Some actually stopped replying to my e-mails completely when I suggested it. Is it rude to ask to come visit? Duenna also helped me find a good trainer that does puppy classes and gave me information on crate size, food options, etc. I feel like she will be there to support me after I get a puppy from her, which isn't something I felt with the others.


Congrats! Do you already have your mini or waiting for one? I have a duenna poodle and now wondering if milo found one of his brothers!!? no, it's not rude to ask for a visit.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The last thing you want is a breeder who is going to ghost away, or not be responsive after you have bought one of their poodles when you have questions or concerns. It’s my impression that all the good poodle breeders know each other or of one another and are generous with referrals even if it’s a breeder of a different size. It’s a network with the discerning eye and all the dish that a new puppy buyer does not necessarily have. If Arreau’s Cherie recommends, I would breathe a sigh of relief. And then go crazy with anticipation!!!


----------



## Dapper (Aug 31, 2017)

asuk said:


> Congrats! Do you already have your mini or waiting for one? I have a duenna poodle and now wondering if milo found one of his brothers!!? no, it's not rude to ask for a visit.


I'm still waiting for one.  But I've actually heard about Milo. I think Nancy is very proud of how you're raising him.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Dapper said:


> Yeah, it was strange. I read through all the poodleforum topics on puppy buying and thought that meeting the parents was a big part of it. One of them even had a puppy meet-and-greet rather than meeting the parents.




Seems odd to me too. When I went to see the litter at the breeder she brought in mom with the puppies, then dad and the rest of her dogs. You want to see the parents and previous dogs if possible. Most breeders tend to hold onto a puppy now and then.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Dapper, good for you to avoid breeders who are not willing to let you visit. That's a red flag in my opinion. Of course, do realize that if you said you could only come on a weekend, that might be a problem if the breeder goes to lots of shows.


----------

